# Romulan Bird of - uh, something - finished.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm still not sure what the heck it is, but I finished it.









http://www.inpayne.com/temp/seabird-001.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/seabird-011.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/seabird-013.jpg

What on earth are those wings, you ask?
This:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/nausicaa_meave.html
My favorite SF/F flying machine of all time (I_ SO_ want a real one!)
I just happened to be looking at a spare copy of that Nausicaa model, and it suddenly struck me that it needed a Klingon neck sticking out of it. 

So this is my first build of the PL Klingon. Once again, not building it straight. Still haven't built the Enterprise straight either. 

It looked too graceful and gull-like to stay Klingon, so it became Romulan spontaneously. And _since _it was so gull like, I decided the famous bird-painting on the belly needed to be a gull.

The cannons are from the Star Wars Trade Federation tank.

I'm going with *"Seabird"* as the Romulan name for the class of ship.

But John, it has no nacelles! How can it go?
Look at the, um ... under the... between it's le....
Damn, I made this thing TOO bird-like!
The red glowy thing under the butt is meant to be an early form of the engine that drives the B'rel-type Klingon BoP. So however that thing warps, so does this. The legs are there just to emphasize the birdyness of the whole thing, but I painted the tips copper to hint that maybe they have something to do with the warp drive too. The legs, btw, are also SW tank guns. nacelles would have ruined the lines.


----------



## MCBriggsIII (May 26, 2001)

Now that is a nice model. A perfect small frigate or light cruiser.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Love it! That is one of the best Kling....er, Romulan, bashes I've seen anywhere. I'd buy that if it were a kit.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

The head looks too big. :freak: Take off the top wedge piece and superstructure and it'd be better balanced. 

Otherwise, it looks extremely cool! :thumbsup:


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The Bird of Prey has no nacelles either.
The front needs a canard.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

terryr said:


> The front needs a canard.


 I came very close to putting some on!

Somebody at Starship Modeler already called it "the Duck of Prey." :freak:


----------



## LoneKnight (Aug 27, 2001)

It is different, but for some odd reason I find it hard to stop looking at this model.....

Very cool, John!


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

Well, whatever it is you created, it's unique and visually interesting. :thumbsup: 

Better put a newspaper under it though.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Steve244 said:


> Better put a newspaper under it though.


 :lol:
Now THAT would be an interesting stand!


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

I always thought the Romulans were mallardjusted...


----------



## rossjr (Jun 25, 2001)

Great job John!

Where do the eggs come out?


----------



## uss_columbia (Jul 15, 2003)

Nice job on an "interesting" ship!

I checked out your link; that Nausicaa is very cool indeed! Sort of an upside-down powered hangglider


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Pygar said:


> I always thought the Romulans were mallardjusted...


 oh god what have I done....


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

I propose calling it... the "Romulan Bird of Cheese." 


(Not bashing your work, John... better than I've done. And I happen to LIKE cheese.... )


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Excellent comments - I need a good laugh!!  

Huzz


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

And what about the companion kit: the USS Elmer Fudd?

Huzz


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

John P said:


> Somebody at Starship Modeler already called it "the Duck of Prey." :freak:


How about just calling it "Howard" then?

Eric


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Or for the Fench variant: The Canard of Prey!


John P said:


> I came very close to putting some on!
> 
> Somebody at Starship Modeler already called it "the Duck of Prey." :freak:


Quote:
Originally Posted by *terryr*
_
The front needs a canard._


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> And what about the companion kit: the USS Elmer Fudd?
> 
> Huzz


 Keep this up and my next kitbash with be a Klingon ship with rabbit ears!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Dave Hussey said:


> And what about the companion kit: the USS Elmer Fudd?


 Oh, very well...


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Be vewwy, vewwy quiet. We're hunting Womuwans....ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Just when I wasn't sure if you could kit-bash the Klingon ship, John shows me how. I like it! :thumbsup: 
Just keep it out of the woods during hunting season. It might be mistakingly shot at.  

Sean


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

John P said:


> Keep this up and my next kitbash with be a Klingon ship with rabbit ears!


 "Mr. Chekov, aim the Holy Photon Torpedo of Antioch!"


----------



## Nova Designs (Oct 10, 2000)

ROFL!

Wow, I recognized that wing from the Nausicaa kit immediately. I'm not sure if I should be proud or embarrased. Well, I'll just leave it at... Cool model John!


----------



## Rogue1 (Jan 3, 2000)

As far as the K-BOA (Klingon Bird of Arctic) I would call it Klinguin or Pengon Cruiser. 
But seeing that it's Romulan, I would go with Emperor Class Pengulan Cruiser. 


The one with the hat is definitly the U.S.S. Bubbaprise

Nice work as usual!


----------



## fokkerpilot (Jul 22, 2002)

Excellent job John!!!! Now, could you just envison that with lights?
The underside scheme, is that decals you've made or an airbrush job?
Again , 10 out of 10 on that one pal.

Jack


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's Alps decals.

And it's supposed to be a seagull design, not a duck, not a penguin... :drunk:


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

John P said:


> It's Alps decals.
> 
> And it's supposed to be a seagull design, not a duck, not a penguin... :drunk:


 That really quacks me up......


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

I guess it *does* resemble a rat with wings :devil:


----------



## artic316 (Sep 12, 2000)

*Wow!!!!!*

The secret special forces of the Romulan empire have been secretly building an fast attack frigat to wreak havok on shipping lines.What other developements are under construction???? only time will tell.Will the Federation answer this with one of thier own designs?The new space race begins.



improvise, adapt and overcome we are the fellowship of modelers.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Nice hat. Did you make the hat or buy it? Any blueprints? What else can you tell about the hat?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's rainproof .


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

ROFLMAO!!

I haven't checked this thread since my last post! Excellent John, simply excellent!! LOL!

Huzz :thumbsup:


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

I think it's pretty cool. So you sacrificed a perfectly good moeve for this? LOL! I think it looks like a seagull until the long neck came into the mix. Makes it look kind of goose-like. I think it's sort of fits in with after the klingon romulan alliance as an evolutionary design from the D7 toward the Klingon Bird-of-Prey but as designed by Matt Jefferies for TOS...trek babble babble babble...
love the drumsticks btw.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I think I have a couple more Moeves tucked away, and Bandai is supposedly releasing a new batch. If I get a craving, The local genre toy shop usually has one. Wish I had a _real _one! That thing is ubercool.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Bandai? Did they buy out Tsukuda Hobby? Great news though, I could by a couple more moeves. They're just crying out for custom paint jobs. House of Kolor has some great auto paint that would be perfect!

And yeah! I wish meoves were real. Flying mopeds! WOOHOO!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

^Yup, Bandai bought the Tsukuda Nausicaa kits. Supposedly the retooled them a little to make them snap-kits  and rescuplted the faces better. HLJ doesn't show the Moeve at the moment, though, dammit.


----------



## Jabbs (Oct 14, 2003)

Neat work. It does look good and I like the weathering. I think Pfsr. Coffee had a point though, on the next one, trim the head a bit and light it!
Knowing how the Romulans really didn't like the race of Klingongs as a whole they probably would have changed more than just the decals of a D-7 if this were real-life.
My guess is it would have looked very familiar to what you made based off their first ship and the ones from next Gen, very aviary.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, they used stock Klingon ships with Klingon _markings _in The *Enterprise Incident*!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Here she is in action:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_seabird.html


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Make one wonder....how is it that birds evolved on Romulas like on Earth?


----------



## justinleighty (Jan 13, 2003)

heiki said:


> Make one wonder....how is it that birds evolved on Romulas like on Earth?


It involved a complex melding of the notions of a writer and a modelmaker, with a little bit of a producer thrown in. At least as scientific as Darwin.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

heiki said:


> Make one wonder....how is it that birds evolved on Romulas like on Earth?


 Same way most humanoids look alike all over the galaxy. Same way the eagles on Mintaka look just like Earth eagles. Same way the horses on Nimbus look like Earth horses. Same way targs look just like pigs. Same way the flies on Miramani's planet look just like Earth flies.

Anyway, where did I say they evolved the same as on Earth? All I said was Romulan seabirds are _comperable _to Terran gulls.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

Wow! Great seeing her in action. I'd love to see how she looks next to an RBoP.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Is Romulan duck considered white or dark meat? And what wine goes with that?


----------



## zysurge (Sep 6, 2002)

beeblebrox said:


> Is Romulan duck considered white or dark meat? And what wine goes with that?


Wine? Bah! Romulan Ale!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Actually, it's green meat.
Choose white whine.


----------



## Ray A (Mar 16, 2000)

John,

It looks great. I like the combination of rounded winges on the ship. Looks a little like the wings from a P-38. Not too crazy about the legs. Reminds me a bit of a roasted chicken. But still very nice.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Do the egg bombs make a loud "Kapla" sound when they hit? 

Great job, John!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Blue ale with green meat? Ask Emily Post.


----------



## eradicator (Aug 24, 2000)

Too COOL!!!!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> I'm still not sure what the heck it is, but I finished it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Newer links, John P, pretty please?!! 

Chances are you've updated you website once or twice since the post . . .


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah, these links no longer work.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

Proper2 said:


> Yeah, these links no longer work.


Yeah, but it's a nine-year-old thread. 

Is this a record for thread revival?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The link no longer work? THE THREAD IS _NINE _YEARS OLD!!!!
The hell are you dredging it up for? :lol:

Here's the page on my kitbash site:
http://www.inpayne.com/models/kitbash/trekpage_seabird.html
(which has been there for NINE YEARS).


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Aaaaalbatross ......


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

John P said:


> The link no longer work? THE THREAD IS _NINE _YEARS OLD!!!!
> The hell are you dredging it up for? :lol:


I have an inquiring mind . . .

and, secondly, because I like your kitbashes, old or new!


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

BTWay, I like this one too!

Reminds me of some of the D-7 variants that were made into the
old tiny wargames pieces in the '70's. One of which was called a D-10
I think.

What other such D-7 kitbashes are kicking around in that home of yours?


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

We need to find an older thread to necro...


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

jgoldsack said:


> We need to find an older thread to necro...


Granted! 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=87439


----------

